# 4 14x7 Tru=Spokes reverse



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

A friend of mine ask me to put up his set of tru spokes these wheels were mine and i sold them to a buddy of mine and now he has to get rid of them he is asking $600


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

sold ill buy them


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

i believe these rims are sold :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 2 2011, 09:39 PM~20002639
> *i believe these rims are sold :biggrin:
> *


that was fast! :0


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

not bad 11 min :wow: :wow:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 2 2011, 09:13 PM~20002219
> *A friend of mine ask me to put up his set of tru spokes these wheels were mine and i sold them to a buddy of mine and now he has to get rid of them he is asking $600
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be damned... Something like this pops up after I was looking for some and then bought some wheels :uh:


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 2 2011, 09:13 PM~20002219
> *A friend of mine ask me to put up his set of tru spokes these wheels were mine and i sold them to a buddy of mine and now he has to get rid of them he is asking $600
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

they are remaking these those for like 150 each...if u think about it for 200 more dollars u can have *BRAND NEW* ones.......but thats a nice set of rims! tight!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Mar 2 2011, 09:54 PM~20002872
> *they are remaking these those for like 150 each...if u think about it for 200 more dollars u can have  *BRAND NEW* ones.......but thats a nice set of rims! tight!
> *


WOW!!! were give me the info


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 2 2011, 09:13 PM~20002219
> *A friend of mine ask me to put up his set of tru spokes these wheels were mine and i sold them to a buddy of mine and now he has to get rid of them he is asking $600
> 
> 
> ...


now you have some  but thats o.k. i'll post pics when i get mine in a few more days :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Mar 2 2011, 09:54 PM~20002872
> *they are remaking these those for like 150 each...if u think about it for 200 more dollars u can have  *BRAND NEW* ones.......but thats a nice set of rims! tight!
> *


 :0


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 2 2011, 09:13 PM~20002219
> *A friend of mine ask me to put up his set of tru spokes these wheels were mine and i sold them to a buddy of mine and now he has to get rid of them he is asking $600
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass wheels at a great price


----------



## teambassick (Jan 5, 2008)

old school.......
:biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Mar 2 2011, 09:54 PM~20002872
> *they are remaking these those for like 150 each...if u think about it for 200 more dollars u can have  *BRAND NEW* ones.......but thats a nice set of rims! tight!
> *


More like 1500 for a set of 50 spoke


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 2 2011, 09:46 PM~20002746
> *I'll be damned... Something like this pops up after I was looking for some and then  bought some wheels :uh:
> *


yeah that always happens to me to homie


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 2 2011, 09:40 PM~20002649
> *that was fast! :0
> *


What's really going on? :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

quick sale for the homie saul!


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I'm interested in the $150 each, new ones 


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Mar 3 2011, 12:20 AM~20004394
> *What's really going on? :biggrin:
> *


Sup Danny :cheesy:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 3 2011, 08:26 AM~20005553
> *Sup Danny  :cheesy:
> *


adding to my own collection! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

these rims are back up FOR SALE $600 call this # (323)823-4572


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:wow: wut happen


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 2 2011, 09:14 PM~20002240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Will u ship? :dunno: If so will they fit a 73 impala bolt pattern.P/M me info


----------



## jimmythepick (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 2 2011, 10:23 PM~20003272
> *More like 1500 for a set of 50 spoke
> *


what do you guys think about the repop version? would like to hear opinions.
thanks.


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimmythepick_@Mar 5 2011, 10:09 PM~20025129
> *what do you guys think about the repop version? would like to hear opinions.
> thanks.
> *


they come in 13 X 7 takes 6 weeks.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Mar 2 2011, 09:54 PM~20002872
> *they are remaking these those for like 150 each...if u think about it for 200 more dollars u can have  *BRAND NEW* ones.......but thats a nice set of rims! tight!
> *


rather have clean set of o.g. ones


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

SOLD to 65ss


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 7 2011, 12:12 AM~20032808
> *SOLD to 65ss
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

:0


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 2 2011, 09:13 PM~20002219
> *A friend of mine ask me to put up his set of tru spokes these wheels were mine and i sold them to a buddy of mine and now he has to get rid of them he is asking $600
> 
> 
> ...


these are back up.pm me if your interested.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

:dunno: :loco:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

So what's the deal with these??? Why's everybody playing hot potato??? :dunno:


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Mar 7 2011, 11:05 PM~20039135
> *these are back up.pm me if your interested.
> *


PM'D YOU


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Mar 8 2011, 08:54 AM~20041474
> *So what's the deal with these???  Why's everybody playing hot potato???  :dunno:
> *


nothing wrong with them.i needed them for a trade. trade didnt happen.
not trying to make money on them i paid the 600 and thats what im asking nothing more nothing less.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Mar 8 2011, 08:00 PM~20046224
> *nothing wrong with them.i needed them for a trade. trade didnt happen.
> not trying to make money on them i paid the 600 and thats what im asking nothing more nothing less.
> *


straight up dude! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Mar 8 2011, 08:00 PM~20046224
> *nothing wrong with them.i needed them for a trade. trade didnt happen.
> not trying to make money on them i paid the 600 and thats what im asking nothing more nothing less.
> *


PM'd
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Mar 8 2011, 08:00 PM~20046224
> *nothing wrong with them.i needed them for a trade. trade didnt happen.
> not trying to make money on them i paid the 600 and thats what im asking nothing more nothing less.
> *


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Mar 9 2011, 08:36 AM~20049658
> *PM'd
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



Tell him you have some REAL-OG-JD -Zenith of California to treade him. :wow:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Mar 9 2011, 08:36 AM~20049658
> *PM'd
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


pm'd you back


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

SALE PENDING ON THESE WHEELS


----------



## blythe-cali (Feb 17, 2011)

:0


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Mar 9 2011, 08:07 PM~20054504
> *pm'd you back
> *


I never got the message. Double check your stuff. I never got the message... PMING NUMBER!!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 9 2011, 07:47 PM~20054350
> *Tell him you have some REAL-OG-JD -Zenith of California to treade him. :wow:
> *


Yes I do.. Ill trade you some spelling lessons. TREADE :nono: the word is TRADE!!! 
You know you want my Zeniths to.. Dont you have a blazer to put back together... Or is your knee hurting????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend+Mar 10 2011, 09:57 AM~20058543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It took so long to get chrome back , so I went and got my knee surgery, I figured the chrome and knee will be ready at the same time.  :uh:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

THESE WHEELS ARE SOLD


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Mar 10 2011, 09:50 AM~20058476
> *I never got the message. Double check your stuff. I never got the message... PMING NUMBER!!!
> *


pm'd you right now again.

these are sold.but i'll keep an eye out for some :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

ILL TAKE EM WITH MORE PICS IF THEY ARENT SOLD.....CAN PAYPAL ASAP.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 2 2011, 11:23 PM~20003272
> *More like 1500 for a set of 50 spoke
> *


LOOKS LIKE HE LEFT OFF A ZERO


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

THESE ARE SOLD


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------

